# 7th grader and algebra II



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

OK... DS is in Algebra I and is in 7th grade. He is doing great ect., ect.,...
He wants to do two lessons a day now. His reason? "So I can say I did Algebra II in 7th grade." The boy is a math whiz and could probably do it without any comprehension problems at all. BUT something about this just doesn't feel right to me. Honestly, I can't put my finger on why I don't want him to do this, but I don't.
Am I just being silly here? What would you do?

Cindyc.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Let him go ahead. Do *NOT* stand in his way if he wants to progress at a faster rate -- so long as his test scores don't fall (indicating that his comprehension has decreased), I don't see any reason to stop him.

Consider yourself lucky the boy enjoys math enough to want to do this -- if he wants to spread it around a bit, I've got a 12yo who could use a little of it


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

My son(13yo)is also like this....was fortunate enough to find a text that has real life application problems as well. If you plan for him to take SAT's getting up his speed doing the work is also an area to work on. His uncle is a bridge engineer and is a huge help when I get tripped up explaining Trig. Now if I could only get the boy to enjoy writing.....


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

mpillow said:


> My son(13yo)is also like this....was fortunate enough to find a text that has real life application problems as well. If you plan for him to take SAT's getting up his speed doing the work is also an area to work on. His uncle is a bridge engineer and is a huge help when I get tripped up explaining Trig. Now if I could only get the boy to enjoy writing.....


Yea, ds is also 13. He works on speed through his math competition team. I wonder if he really wants to do it, or if he is just being competitive with other team members.  :shrug: 

Mpillow, MATHCOUNTS might be a good think for your ds. http://www.mathcounts.org/ They do math competitions etc... Many schools and homeschool groups have teams that compete. It has been fun for ds just to find other people who share his interest in math.  

OK, I am over reacting... Thanks Tracy and mpillow.  I still don't know why the idea doesn't appeal to me. 
Cindyc.


----------



## roncarla (Oct 17, 2002)

Please don't slow him down. As a child in private school, I skipped 3rd grade. I can't imagine how bored I would have been if I would have gone to 3rd grade.

I let me kids work at their own pace ... no matter what.


----------



## GSFarm (Aug 7, 2007)

I think you should let him go on as well.

I'm in the eighth grade and I'm in all advanced courses, but Im so bored in Algebra I now I wish I could advance! I have a 99.6 in Algebra and a friend of mine goes down to the high school for Geometry. I wish I could and I know how your son probably feels.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

my daughter is a bit behind in math, but is catching up fast. she does 2 lessons a day, and has no problem with it. one in the morning and one in the afternoon, so they are far apart.
what math text is he using? curious.


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> my daughter is a bit behind in math, but is catching up fast. she does 2 lessons a day, and has no problem with it. one in the morning and one in the afternoon, so they are far apart.
> what math text is he using? curious.


We use Saxon. With the D.I.V.E. CD's. I am not very good at math, so I use the digital teacher.  The curriculum is really helped by the math competition team, which helps with mathematical reasoning, because ALL of the problems are thinking problems, and/or trick questions, and they all have to be solved FAST.

Cindyc.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Our rule is you may work as fast as you want, but if you get less than a 95% on anything you have to slow back down to my pace. We teach for mastery, and so they have to correct all mistakes anyway, but I figure if they want to do two lessons because they already know something - they better truly KNOW it...


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

RockyGlen said:


> Our rule is you may work as fast as you want, but if you get less than a 95% on anything you have to slow back down to my pace. We teach for mastery, and so they have to correct all mistakes anyway, but I figure if they want to do two lessons because they already know something - they better truly KNOW it...


That's a good rule. I guess my concern is that it seems really easy to him right now because of math competition team.  BUT, I fear gaps... that he will miss critical information from flying through. Your way seems to allay that concern. Thanks.  
Cindyc.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

my daughter also does saxon math. what are these cd's you speak of? also, Ive wondered. do you know where to get test masters? In the box at the top of each lesson it says that each lesson corresponds with a certain skills test.
wondered where I could find it, but cant locate anything.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

The D.I.V.E. CD's are fantastic!!! I so wish I'd known of them earlier. My daughter just flies thru her math work now.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I say go for it, but you need to be aware you may have possible transcript issues. Some colleges do not want to accept courses taken before 9th grade, regardless of what level they are. I doubt that you are looking at sports with NCAA in college, but it might cause an issue there. We've had two families in our home school cover go through high school trying to meet the NCAA requirements (the 1st was successful, the 2nd graduates this year so we're not sure how it will work out), and the recordkeeping is tremendous to qualify.

If you have trouble with your son in other subjects (was it you that mentioned writing above?), you might make it a benefit to finishing other types of school work.

Dawn


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

halfpint said:


> If you have trouble with your son in other subjects (was it you that mentioned writing above?), you might make it a benefit to finishing other types of school work.
> 
> Dawn


Now THERE is another stellar idea! I have been concerned about balance in this, and he does have some weak areas in which he needs to improve. This would truly motivate him, thanks!  

Cindyc.


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> my daughter also does saxon math. what are these cd's you speak of? also, Ive wondered. do you know where to get test masters? In the box at the top of each lesson it says that each lesson corresponds with a certain skills test.
> wondered where I could find it, but cant locate anything.


D.I.V.E. CD's = Digital Interactive Video Educator (or Education)... Basically, there is a guy who has a PhD who made these CD's. He teaches every single lesson in the book for you! All you need is a computer with a CD ROM drive. It is not a talking head, he does the math on the screen, and you can rewind and fast forward etc... so you can still go at your own speed. My rule with my kids is that if they pause a problem before the answer is given, work the problem, and when they fast forward, see that they got the right answer, they do not have to listen to the explainations. If the missed, they have to back up and listen to the teaching. That way they don't waste their time on stuff they already know. They start with 5/4. 
I got my test forms with my curriculum, and I bought it used. :shrug: The timed tests and tests for anything before prealgebra have to be ordered from the company because they are consumables and come in a separate book. 
Hope that helps,
Cindyc.


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

My son is 13, and in 9th grade - (he skipped first grade after the teacher tested him and said she had nothing to teach him). So, technically he should be in eight grade. We've homeschooled him since fourth grade. I let him go at his own pace in mathmatics. One of the reasons we pulled him out of school was that they wanted him to skip again, because he was bored.

He is currently half-way through his first semester of college algebra. He's doing very well, adjusting to taking tests again, after four years of homeschooling. He's holding his own with students of all ages at the local community college. 

IMO - let him go at his own pace. Math is a building subject anyway, gaps will show up fairly easily and quickly. Even if his motivation is competition-oriented, is that so bad? Kind of a 'posative' side to peer pressure. Being able to 'say he did', was a motivating factor for my son, along with just the sheer love for mathmatics. (if you knew me, you'd know how hysterically ironic that is).

I wouldn't be too heavy-handed on using it as motivation for getting other subjects done. I think boys tend to be slower in the english/grammar/writing side of things - I think it is trully developmental. If you think it would work, great, but if you think he'll give up on the extra math to avoid writing - I'd not risk it. I tend to wait, though, rather than push a kid through a subject they hate, or struggle with. I try again, every six months or so, and eventually, magically - something clicks and it isn't 'hard' anymore. This has happened too many times for me to worry any more about dragging a kid uphill on a 'difficult' subject. 

One of the greatest benefits of homeschooling is tailor-made education. Does it really matter if math gets done early? By then, he'll probably be developementally ready to spend more time writing, researching, and reading while possibly choosing to get a head start on math at the local college. Most community colleges make you take a math placement test anyway. 

Niki


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

dezeeuwgoats, ds is also 13. Because of when his b-day is in the year, we started him later, so he is on the older side for a 7th grader, tho, really, most of his subject matter is 9th grade level. I have wondered about just going ahead and calling it 9th grade, but I didn't know if I could, or if I wanted to. I am weighing it though. He will have a very full list of credits if I make him do the full traditional 12 years... at least 2 years of calculus. 2 extra years of science etc... Not really sure how to handle this... I guess I could just let him keep going and then put him in college courses early while still in high school as you are doing... hmmm... 
Thanks for the advice.  
Cindyc.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

that does help cindy, I will look for them used. I never knew, as I didnt buy cirriculum, we checked out the math books from the library, and just kept renewing. I do own 8/7, but I got it from the library book sale for 25 cents.
she is only starting 6/5 though.


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

My friend has a different perspective on this... She says I should bump up his science since he loves that too instead of letting him go further in math. Her reason for this is that there is no real benefit to doing it the other way, where as if I bump up his science, he would get through that and get into a second physics course that requires basic calculus and would be just as enjoyable for a math whiz. SO... thinking ahead...
Alg 1 in 7th with physical science
alg 2 in 8th with biology
Advanced math in 9th with chemistry
advanced math in 10th with physics
ap calculus ab in 11th with either AP chem or biology (whichever he wants to do)
ap calculus bc in 12th with ap physics

If he gets ahead in science, he could take BOTH AP chem and AP biology and that would cut down on what he has to do in college.

She knows ds really well, and as an engineer kind of understands how he is wired. She thinks this will serve him better and he will enjoy it as much. I lean heavily into her advice because she has already graduated 3 kids from homeschooling and has a good understanding of the "big picture". 

What do you think about this? It is a different perspective, but she thinks it will be just as fufilling to him as moving ahead with the math.

Cindyc.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

I would add the science without holding him back in math. If he is truly interested in the sciences, he will hold himself back in his math pace.

But then, I have one child in 5th grade math, 3rd grade reading, and 4th grade science. Every child is different, and if I wanted a cookie cutter child, I would put them in government schools.

Let your child decide - as long as he is mastering the info.....let him go!


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

RockyGlen said:


> I would add the science without holding him back in math. If he is truly interested in the sciences, he will hold himself back in his math pace.
> 
> But then, I have one child in 5th grade math, 3rd grade reading, and 4th grade science. Every child is different, and if I wanted a cookie cutter child, I would put them in government schools.
> 
> Let your child decide - as long as he is mastering the info.....let him go!


My friend also said to let him go, but understanding the material and knowing my son as she does, she thinks he will reign himself in at some point and augment his goal. That is the plan. No worries, I don't even own cookie cutters for cookies.  
Cindyc.


----------



## gottahaveagoat (Jun 5, 2006)

My daughter 13 and a 7th grader and is in public school. She is in Algebra too, she has straight A+'s so far and has already skipped 2 math classes, I feel kinda funny letting her skip another one but at this rate I don't want her bored either. I think we have to let the child help us to decide, I want her challenged but not frustrated. At this point we are meeting with her counsler to help us with some decisions about her education. She is a straight A+ sudent in all her classes not just math. She does not want to skip her grade all together do to her friends, but we (parents) do need her to be challenged. Not sure what we are going to decide.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

cindyc said:


> If he gets ahead in science, he could take BOTH AP chem and AP biology and that would cut down on what he has to do in college.


I've known professional educators in university science who say you shouldn't skip courses because you've done AP science courses. They say that you can claim credit for AP courses you WON'T go further in, but if you'll do majors or even two-year minors, then use the AP to get a running start on the first year, but DO the first year. It'll give you an easy pass or even high score, whereas claiming credit on a major will have you immediately struggling on a second-year course; because an AP course isn't really QUITE the same thing as a true college first-year course.


----------



## hac238 (Jul 17, 2007)

cindyc said:


> OK... DS is in Algebra I and is in 7th grade. He is doing great ect., ect.,...
> He wants to do two lessons a day now. His reason? "So I can say I did Algebra II in 7th grade." The boy is a math whiz and could probably do it without any comprehension problems at all. BUT something about this just doesn't feel right to me. Honestly, I can't put my finger on why I don't want him to do this, but I don't.
> Am I just being silly here? What would you do?
> 
> Cindyc.


 ONE THING MIGHT BE IS IT IS A HIGH SCHOOL SUBJECT THAT HE WILL NEED FOR CREDITS TO GRADUATE AND IF HE HAS ALREADY FINISHED BOTH '1' AND '2' HE WILL EITHER REPEAT THE COURSES IN HIGH SCHOOL (REQUIRED FOR COLLEGE PREP) OR LOSE THOSE CREDITS. I RAN INTO THAT WITH THE CONSTITUTION COURSE.


----------



## hac238 (Jul 17, 2007)

I Just Noticed The Date Of Your Question Cindy. I Am Curious As To What You Did Do About The Algebra.


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

hac238 said:


> I Just Noticed The Date Of Your Question Cindy. I Am Curious As To What You Did Do About The Algebra.


Well, he hasn't made it to Alg. II yet. As my friend thought he would, he slowed himself down. However, in the state of TN, you can get credit for high school level courses, no matter when you take them. So, even though he is in 7th grade, he is getting credit for Algebra I on a high school transcript. He did standardized testing with our umbrella school last year (6th grade) and scored "post high school" in math, so they don't have a problem with giving the credit since he can prove he can do the work. But it looks like he will not be doing Algebra II until 8th grade. That was his choice. I am actually really relieved. I didn't want him to go so fast that he was missing something important. Thanks for asking.  

Cindyc.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I thought you had to be 14 for a high school credit to count. I wonder where I heard that? maybe a young child that succends in a high school level course would just have to test out when they become of appropriate age?


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I thought you had to be 14 for a high school credit to count. I wonder where I heard that? maybe a young child that succends in a high school level course would just have to test out when they become of appropriate age?


Not in the state of TN. He is 13, and they are giving him a high school credit for the work. Since we do the standardized testing with our umbrella school every year, they have proof that he can do the work. He scored "post high School" (phs) last year in 6th grade on the Math portion of the Stanford Acheivement Test. They have that on file with his records. He is working through Saxon Algebra I just like any high schooler would. We have a friend whose kid is in 6th grade and he is in Algebra II! (He's an Aspie... and absolutlely brilliant!) He started getting High School Credits in the 5th grade!

(Edited: Sorry didn't catch the Type-O.)


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

thats awesome. so if you do testing with a school, will he only recieve high school credits for the items they test for? what about other classes that the high school doesnt offer?


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> thats awesome. so if you do testing with a school, will he only recieve high school credits for the items they test for? what about other classes that the high school doesnt offer?


I would just let him do those classes (ones that he is advanced in that are not tested for) through an online course, so that somebody besides mom grades his work. I have a friend who has done that, so I know they will take that. That way, somebody independent of me says he can do the level of work I am claiming on my reports. That is what I am planning right now. It becomes a bigger issue next year, because he will have several classes that are high school level, and he will only be in the 8th grade.

Cindyc.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I would be interested in viewing your source of online classes for this.


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

Pennsylvania homeschoolers association does a lot of them.
http://www.pahomeschoolers.com/courses/index.html
Here's another one.  
http://www.gbt.org/etstut.html
and another...
http://www.scholatutorials.org/
nd another, but there are enrollment requirements...
http://www.oxfordtutorials.com/
Here are some for science, but if you don't like Apologia, you won't like it...
http://taliskertutorials.com/science.html

more, more, more  ...
http://www.alexandriatutorials.com/
http://pemberleytutorials.com/
http://www.lonepineclassical.org/online_index.asp

Also, memoria press has logic online
And I belive Veritas Academy has their classes online too. 
Oregon State University does some online high school history courses, too I believe.

BTW, another umbrella school would just take my word for it, but I want my son's diploma to be absolutely unquestionable, so I went with this one, and I jump through extra hoops.  
Hope that helps... 
Cindyc.


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

I found more here...
http://www.hslda.org/highschool/curriculum.asp#OC/DL


----------

